
Signals Directorate’s Sigint and Offensive Cyber Mission on UK Huawei Decision - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/shashj/status/1222409553536606208
======
DyslexicAtheist
see also: Former head of Australia's Signals Directorate weighs in on U.K.'s
choice to stick with Huawei: [https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/5g-choices-a-
pivotal-momen...](https://www.aspistrategist.org.au/5g-choices-a-pivotal-
moment-in-world-affairs/)

